# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Opel Astra GTC SPORT '05 1.6/110

## ikaros1978

Τιμή:
                             € 4.900  (Συζητήσιμη)

Κατηγορία:
Αυτοκίνητο - Κουπέ-σπόρ

Χρονολογία
11 / 2005

Χιλιόμετρα:
233.455 χλμ

Καύσιμο:
Βενζίνη

Κυβικά:
1.600 cc

Ίπποι:
110 bhp

Σασμάν:
χειροκίνητο

Χρώμα:
Ασημί (Μεταλλικό)

Χρώμα εσωτερικού:
Μαύρο

Επένδυση σαλονιού:
Yφασμα

Κτεο εως:
 08 / 2019

Κίνηση:
Προσθιοκίνητο (FWD)

Αερόσακοι:
10

Πόρτες:
3

Καθίσματα:
5

Η τιμη για τα μελη του forum
ειναι 4.500!
Τηλέφωνο:                                                  	6907537491

----------

